#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Demenz: Mehrere Gendefekte führen zum Morbus Pick >

## aerzteblatt.de

Toronto ? Die frontobasale Demenz, auch Morbus Pick genannt, kann durch Mutationen im Gen für das Eiweiß Progranulin ausgelöst werden. Eine Publikation in Neurology (2007 69: 140-147) deutet auf eine große genetische Heterogenität hin.Der Stammbaum der ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

